# Another pedal problem. TC electronic's ditto looper



## Symbolical (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi guys, bought a ditto looper yesterday. ( first loop pedal! ) 

I was gonna practice solo-ing over a rock-vibed lydian progression by looping the overdriven chord progression. Then when i try to solo over it, the loop seems to cut off while i solo over it. 
Doesnt happen on the clean channel. 

Using a evh 5150 iii 50 watts and esp horizon brett garsed.

Seen demos of people doing this and its all fine, no lead/rhythm overlap. And not sure if its a feature of the loopy, but if i change the channel of the amp, the loop-ed stuff also changes its tone to whatever on the amp.

Help D:


----------



## Shor (Mar 13, 2013)

Put the looper in your fx-loop and you'll see that your problem is solved.
Loopers tend to sound like crap if you are doing a lot of overdriven stuff infront of the amp.
What you are doing now is basically like playing several guitars into the same input of your amp.


----------



## Sephael (Mar 13, 2013)

loopers 101: they just record what you play into them, and then play it back in the same location in your signal chain.

If you put them before your amp and just record the pure guitar signal, any changes you make further down the signal chain will effect both the loop and the current stuff you are playing.

if you put them in the loop, for example, it will record the sound of everything set as-is before it in the chain and then out put that, but effects after the unit can still be altered and will effect the looped part and the current play. 

Example (guitar > amp > ditto > delay) You are on the distorted channel with delay off and record a loop. Change to clean and while the distorted rhythm is playing from the ditto you can play clean over it. If you turn the delay on while the loop is playing the distorted part will have echos. However if you go (guitar > amp > delay > ditto), play distorted with delay off and record it, you can then go clean with delay on and only the clean part will have the delay. Same principals apply even if you go (guitar > wah > ditto > overdrive > amp > delay), changes to the OD, amp or delay will effect both signals, while changes with the wah will only effect the part you are currently playing.


----------



## Symbolical (Mar 15, 2013)

Sephael said:


> loopers 101: they just record what you play into them, and then play it back in the same location in your signal chain.
> 
> If you put them before your amp and just record the pure guitar signal, any changes you make further down the signal chain will effect both the loop and the current stuff you are playing.
> 
> ...



Thanks man! It really helped me  Thanks a ton!!


----------

